# porcupine reservoir



## pizzaman_288 (Apr 26, 2010)

does anyone know the conditions of porcupine reservoir was curious if its free of ice yet any help would be great thanks


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I was up there Saturday morning, the upper half was ice free but it was still iced over next to the dam. I dunno, but I wouldn't be too surprised if it's totally ice free now.....


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

River below is running high but clear. Kevin- didn't see a guy up there working a good looking dog did you ? (0:


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Packfish said:


> River below is running high but clear. Kevin- didn't see a guy up there working a good looking dog did you ? (0:


A yellow lab?? My feeble mind is trying to remember Packfish.......


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Pudel Pointer- 1989 Camry parked at the bottom of the road up to the dam- tough to see him in the brush. Easy to ignore me though.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

talked with porc folks this morning. increased flows out of reservior up to 80 cfs, dropped reservoir level from 10,600 acre feet to 9600 acre feet, still dropping, a bit worried about how much water is going to come down soon.


----------

